# Lions Rampant 5th Battle Company



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This'll be the thread for the progress of the Lions Rampant 5th Battle Company as it is painted. I do intend to paint and assemble the ENTIRE battle company, including Rhinos-- I'm getting the Battle Company box, but I went ahead and built a Command Squad and the Chaplain seperately, just because I wanted to do them up a bit more than what I could do with the contents of the Company box.

Brother-Captain Athos d'Elyseè, Captain of the 5th










Brother-Reclusiarch Crassos, Company Chaplain









Preacher Delios, Company Champion









Apothecary Nicius, 5th Company Apothecary









Command Squad Athos
Please excuse the blurry picture-- I'll take a better one shortly!









Brother Titus, Bearer of the 5th Banner









Everything is done over a black undercoat. For the white armour, I do a thin layer of Adeptus Battlegrey, then a thin layer of Astronomician Grey. Then, I paint a thin layer of Skull White over it, thin enough that you can still see the grey through it. I then blend Skull white down to have a solid white look while maintaining some shading.

The Chaplain actually has a 50/50 mix of water and Adeptus Battlegrey as a basecoat over Chaos Black. I decided to have him be a very dark grey instead of black so he wouldn't look so very dark next to the other Lions Rampant. The highlights are just variously watered down stages of Astronomician.

As squads are completed, I'll post 'em up here. Next up are some spare heavy weapons guys, as I still don't quite have the cash for the Battle Company yet.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice force, I like Brother-Captain Athos d'Elyseè, Captain of the 5th in particular.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking good. Please tell me how you did the marble effect on the Chaplains CA it looks sweet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The marble is just like painting camo, really. I did a basecoat of Orkhide Shade, then I layered Knarloc Green and then Gretchin Green over it. Then I went back with Orkhide Shade and painted random whorls and swirls on the crozius' grip. When that was dry, I used Reaper Master Series Linen White (which is an off-white... you could probably get something similar with a 90% Skull White 5% Codex Grey 5% Fortress Grey mix) and painted random streaks in opposite directions of the green swirls.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the captain. Best looking one of the bunch by far.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Awsome work dude.

Love that banner - that freehand is brillaint.

Defintly looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry there haven't really been updates-- this last week or so has been absolutely nuts. While not part of the Battle Company, I did pick up a box of Terminators, which I've been messing with while I'm waiting for the company to come out (and subsequently be shipped to me.) Check back probably later today for one of the Terminators-- the first is about 90% done.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Some Funky stuff here SoH ace paint jobs 8)


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for stealing my scheme, sniff.  

Just kidding!

Great work! The banner is niice!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the terminators. Not much of an update, I know... I've got a Devastator Squad primed, so that should be the first real part of the Company besides the Command Squad that gets done. After having taken the pictures, I noticed that I hadn't painted the bolts in the storm bolter magazine. D'oh... I'm off to fix that right now. But you get the point from the pictures, I think.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice stuff SoH.
I like the text on the shoulder and leg amour, is there a chance you could take some pics of the chapter symbol sides of the chaps on future updates as the symbol is never wholly visable.

If I may be so bold to make a suggestion, (the only thing I could find to suggest btw) drilling out the gun barrels gives a better effect than just painted on holes.

This look are going to look great enmass on the table!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great work on the power fist dude. Very nice on the blue highlights. A suggestion from me would be to maybe make the eyes a bit more pure in color and mind your mold lines.

The freehand is amazing btw. So so jeolous right now.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool minis here, the cpatain is just brilliant. The banner is also very good, lovely freehand work. Hope to see more soon :wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I always liked the metal Command Squad models from 3rd Edition-- particularly the sergeant, even though he had no business being armed with a bolter in a command squad. I had him sitting in my bits box, and it occured to me he'd make an excellent Devastator sergeant. 

Sergeant Quiote, 10th Squad. 









And, per Vash's request, Quiote's shoulder pad bearing the Lions Rampant Chapter Icon.









Here's how I do the freehand. The Lion starts as sort of a reverse S. From the bottom of it, I bring the tail up, and about where the tail meets the body, I draw a diagonal line out to form the back leg. Then it's just sort of casually brushing lines so you get the arms and legs and the furry look. The head is the hardest part, and I've found just making three lines that meet at the left-hand point, then filling out the top and bottom lines, gives a semi-good head. Not quite the detail I'd like out of it, but it's quite small, so I suppose it works. After the basic lion is done, I highlight it a bit with Astronomician Grey.

As for drilling out the gun barrells. I've always been a bit hesitant to do that becuase I seem to mess up the weapon more often than not. I got a smaller drill bit though, so I'm probably going to try my hand at it. Thanks for the suggestion, Vash.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

My favorite so far, love the freehand on the symbol and writing on the armour!

Quick question is that servo-skull from the new devestators plastic kit?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice dude - and a great choice of mini to use for the Dev Leader.

Your freehand stuff is bloody amazing, to do that on every single mini in the army is going to be a mission. How long is each mini taking you?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's a plastic servo-skull from the devastator plastics, Hep.

And yes... every single model has the icon done in freehand, as well as squad markings (I didn't take a picture of the delta on Quiote's other shoulder marking him as a devastator Marine, but it's there.) Each model takes about an hour, oddly enough. And it's not really even an hour of focused painting-- I'm usually half watching TV and half painting. Most of the time is getting a fairly even coat with the white-- the details come surprisingly fast, and the lion icon takes all of about two minutes to do. I suppose the white parts would come faster if I lined the armor with grey instead of working from a black undercoat, but I'm so bad at working from white primer and getting decent contrast and shadows that it'd probably take twice as long per model. I use a 20/0 kollinsky sable brush for all my freehand, so it's like writing with a sharp #2 pencil, really, and I do all the freehand using a mix of black paint and black ink instead of straight black paint so I have a bit better flow control. 

Oddly enough, painting the Lion Rampant on the scale of the banner is a heck of a lot harder than getting it on a shoulder pad. That banner took me four tries before I was happy with it, and I'm dreading going to work on the nine Rhino chassis for the Company, since they're going to display the icon on the top doors, with smaller squad markings so it's not painfully obvious which transport is carrying which squad, but if you look at it, it's clear. It's essentially the "don't salute officers when there are snipers around" mentality.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Brother Porthos, Dreadnought and another Devastator are done. Check back later tonight for pictures-- I'm just killing time between meetings on the internet. :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking forward to them you rotten tease  ( I use a 1mm drill bit for Boltguns btw.)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Brother Porthos, Dreadnought









A Devastator Astartes. I won't be posting every individual Space Marine, but since this is the first "normal" guy done, I thought I'd put him up. As usual, freehand squad and Chapter markings.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Devastator Squad Quiote, Squad X

It's not a great picture, but the point is, they're done. The other five are behind the ones in the picture... when I took it, I thought they'd show through the gaps between the models, but I guess not-- I'll take another one shortly with the whole squad visible. The first of ten squads for the Fifth Company is done. Hooray for a good start. Next up: Squad I (Tactical Squad Cervantes.)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good my man.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

how DO YOU free hand it. I mean, the model so friggin SMALL


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A good brush and a 50/50 mix of ink and paint so that I get better flow control. And practice... lots of practice... :lol: Thanks though!


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Great work... all i can really say, cant wait to see the finished company


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice stuff - as usual dude. Like Daemons said - can't wait to see the finished company.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

They look great, nice and clean colourscheme with loads of character. Very good job on the writing and symbols!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While it's not an update per se, Command Squad Athos (with both Captain Athos and Chaplain Crassos leading it), a handful of snipers, and Devastator Squad Quiote fought for the first time today, and it was GLORIOUS. It's amazing what plasma cannons do in small games...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

While not a part of the Company, I finished a Predator today-- check back later for a picture or two. I'm still waiting for the Company to show up at the store... it's been ordered and reserved, so it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I apologize for the lack of updates. I've been rather caught up with Apocalypse lately. Here's the Predator, and Tactical Squad Cervantes.











The predator is fairly plain, but as it serves in battle, it will have honours added to it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been negligent with updates in the last few weeks. Sorry about that. The company is about halfway done. My camera is currently on the fritz-- it's battery won't recharge, so I'm waiting for HP to send me a new one (it was under warranty, after all.) When that gets here, I'll post some pictures of the new units, including the Chapter Master that was made using an assault terminator, a ton of green stuff, and the two lions from the new High Elf chariot. I thought they'd make good pets for the master of the Lions Rampant.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice - looking forward to it.

Those lions are so cool - just love the beards.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn, sounds like your making progress, half the company, cant wait to see it TSOH


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Son any news on these bad boys lately?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

you definetly have skill with a paint brush


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Having seen these guys first-hand, and even though these pics are well-done, let me say they still do them no justice.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

There are some great looking figiures here. The captain and the dread are just amazing. Love the freehand work, much better than I can do. Hats off to you.k:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks. The Company is pretty much done... I just have one more squad to paint, although I could muster up an entire painted Company by drawing a squad from a different Company... remind me to post pictures sometime.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Post pictures sometime!

Seriously though, please.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

This is great work. I would hate to paint all that white armour.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

These were floating around in my photobucket bin. While not part of the Battle Company per se, they ought to sate your thirst for updates until I can break out the camera this weekend.










And apparently, I never bothered posting this picture of Devastator Squad Quiote-- there are actually ten models in the picture, but due to my incompetence in photography, I don't think all of them are clearly visible.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

lol, nvr would have guessed


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! I'm just curious but isn't the Battle Company box set have the Commander and Command Squad boxed sets? Like what you could buy seperately (eg; Commander & Command Squad) inside 1 box? Or is it something else? I know...not really on topic but I'm planning on buying 1 (Battle Company) but if its different to what I think I am not going to get it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice stuff mate. White is so damn hard to paint well.


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

wow... love the snipers!! respek knuckles. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I was sitting around and it occured to me I never posted the completed product... I do have the Rhinos done as well, but there's no space on the countertop to display them with the infantry... and the hundred Space Marines are far more interesting anyway.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Woah, awesome.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

How the hell do you paint white so smoothly??! When ever I try to paint white it looks terrible.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> How the hell do you paint white so smoothly??! When ever I try to paint white it looks terrible.


Professional secret. But no, seriously, I just spray prime 'em white, and I have a steady hand and a good liner that I use to shade them. There are occasions when I do have to paint white from a black undercoat, but it's usually when the majority of the model is covered in robes and whatnot that are going to be green-- in those cases, I just work up from a blue-grey, and use several (read: five or six) thin layers instead of one or two gloppy ones. 

GW washes may be pretty fantastic, but they're not for targeted shading. Reaper makes a triad of liners in their Master Series line-- a Grey Liner, a Blue Liner, and a Brown Liner. All three are awfully close to black, but in the case of the blue and brown, there's a subtle hint of coldness (in the case of the blue) or warmth (in the case of the brown). I use the grey liner on my infantry, and I use the blue liner on my vehicles around the rivets and whatnot, since it seems to have a more "painted cold steel" look, if that makes sense. They're made so you have an absurd amount of control over them while they're still incredibly thin. They're not inks, and they're not washes... I'm not really sure what they are. But, they work. Nothing too profound or unusual, really... there's hardly enough to make a tutorial out of, which is why I haven't done it.


----------

